# I have a question??



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

I have read alot of the discussion on the guns every one uses.. I only have one rifle with me.. But now wandering if it is to big for coyotes.. I have a single shot rossi with a 22 a 20g and a 7mm-08 barrel for it.. is is 7mm-8 to big???


----------



## Divide_ed (Dec 16, 2010)

The 7mm-08 is a good flat shooting long range cartridge. with good optics it shold be fun.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If you don't want to save hides there is no such thing as to big of a gun. If you just want to kill them as long as its accurat and you are comfortable shooting it then the 7mm-08 is great. If you can call them in close your 20g will also do the trick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Divide_ed welcome to the forum.

Mike I agree with the above posters, it'll tear up more fur than you probably want to if you are saving it, however if it is all you have then use it. If you're not saving fur you just want it to be accurate. 
I don't know what another barrel would cost you for that gun, but if it is $200 I'd invest the extra couple of bucks in a Savage edge.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes welcome to the site Divide_ed, lots of fun here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Divide_ed !!!! welcome----Shoot'em Dead--your guns will work just fine______SB*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Divide_ed. 7mm-08 is a great caliber. Only worry about a caliber being to small. If you are not saving fur, the bigger the hole, the better. IMO


----------



## ColorMike (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks.. I am not to sure I will keep the pelts yet.. Have not thought about that..


----------

